# Spicey Chevre Seasoning



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I want to make a spicey chevre to eat on Thanksgiving. I have my plain chevre down but don't know where to start when it comes what spices to roll a log in. Any suggestions? Know of any place I can find a spicey mix? I'd like something with a little kick. Thanks for any replies...


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Penzey's in N. Dallas. 635 and Preston. BEST spices ever, IMNSHO. I can't suggest anything....but I love everything I've ever tried from them.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply- I'll check them out!


----------



## texgran (Mar 29, 2009)

I found a tomato lime salsa dip mix. It is supposed to be used w/ 1 lb. of sour cream so I use 1 lb. chevre, make logs roll them in chipotle powder. So yum and a kick. Look for dip mixes. Hidden Valley makes a ranch salsa might be good with a touch of cayenne or roll the logs in a mix of chili powder and cayenne (or not). If you are serving on the day you make it you could drain then dry some salsa in paper towels, if needed add a little cumin then roll in the chipotle powder. Also, I believe ms dash has a south western type of blend. I was amazed how well chipotle goes with chevre. Good luck Oh yeah, you can also take ideas from your favorite chips or crackers. Just go with the spice pairings they use.


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Might not be hot enough for you but we roll the logs in cracked black pepper then slice into 1" slices and marinate it in olive oil. Usually we put 6 slices of cheese into a container with 2 cloves of fresh garlic (whole or slightly crushed) and two or three sprigs of fresh oregano and cover with olive oil. Keep it in the fridge for a day or two and it's pretty fantastic and pretty as well. The oil is good too, on bred with the cheese or even by itself.


----------



## Junkscouts (Jul 18, 2010)

Forgot to mention it is easier to cut if you keep your knife in a cup of very hot water and then dry it off before each cut.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

We use cajun seasoning.


----------

